# Same Day Physical Therapy & Doctor Charges



## JLQuinter (Nov 30, 2012)

I know at one time you could not bill both the doctor and the physical therapist on the same date of service with the same tax ID and NPI.  However I spoke to Tiara at Medicare and she states that we can bill both 99213 & 97140 and get reimbursed.  Does anyone have input on this? I know  97001 can not be billed on the same day as 99213 for the doctor under these circumstances. I would love to hear feedback.
Thanks,
Jenny Quinter, CPC


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 5, 2012)

My practice bills both office services for the physician and physical therapy for the same patient on the same day all the time, for both Medicare and non-Medicare patients. You will need a modifier -25 on your office visit code. We have had no issues.


----------



## kwebsteranalyst (Apr 3, 2014)

So Medicare didn't say anything regarding the patient having to be under a global period in order to bill both?

Karla



JLQuinter said:


> I know at one time you could not bill both the doctor and the physical therapist on the same date of service with the same tax ID and NPI.  However I spoke to Tiara at Medicare and she states that we can bill both 99213 & 97140 and get reimbursed.  Does anyone have input on this? I know  97001 can not be billed on the same day as 99213 for the doctor under these circumstances. I would love to hear feedback.
> Thanks,
> Jenny Quinter, CPC


----------



## ccotton (Jun 6, 2014)

My podiatrist does the same thing and I thought that podiatrist can't bill for therapy someone help.


----------

